# Compressor Causes LED Troffer Flicker



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you put the lights on the leg which does not feed the compressor?

How "loaded" is the service?

Did you check all the connections in the lighting circuit back to the panel?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

swimmer said:


> The lights share a leg - not a circuit - with the compressor. The lights are on a dedicated circuit.


I'm not understanding that.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

daveEM said:


> I'm not understanding that.


He means that the compressor is on A & B phase, and the lights are also on either A or B phase. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> Can you put the lights on the leg which does not feed the compressor?
> 
> How "loaded" is the service?
> 
> Did you check all the connections in the lighting circuit back to the panel?


Problem occurs when nothing is running except a few computers. Also occurs when portable power tools are run. There was no heavy electrical equipment running while I was on site though I'm sure the customer has jobs that require it. 

I'll change the legs the next time I go there


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

swimmer said:


> Problem occurs when nothing is running except a few computers. Also occurs when portable power tools are run. There was no heavy electrical equipment running while I was on site though I'm sure the customer has jobs that require it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll change the legs the next time I go there


Be careful just changing the leg that feeds the lights. If there's a common neutral on 3 circuits, you could end up overloading the neutral. You *might* have to move 3 breakers.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------

